# Speedlight questions



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

I need one too.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

So basically going manual will be a lot cheaper with the cost of speedlights and the trigger. But it is harder w/o TTL

But TTL are more expensive speedlights and trigger. 

Hard to choose... what route should I go more expensive and easier or harder and cheaper.. help me to make a choice 

Also what max guide number do we need for macro photography and fts?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

TTL is not really going to work for aquarium photography because it can't get a true reading through the water and then to the fish. You want to use manual and you need to play around with different settings. Many photographers take hundreds of shots before they get the "sweet one". I have Canon 580 exII and I almost never shoot in ETTL and never for fish shots. 

Since I'm all Canon the built-in flash on my 60D will trigger any canon off-camera flash. So as you mentioned you need to buy the trigger for the Yongnuo units and from what I understand are pretty good, but without all the bells/whistles. I'm sure the trigger will work multiple units, but make sure.

To position the flash on top of the aquarium facing down you could probably use plastic egg crate and cut out portions of it for the flash head. I have a flexible clamp that holds a camera on the end of it, but I use it for the flash by attaching a cold shoe to it. I can then attach the flash and hang it upside down over the tank. The clamp is really strong so I don't clamp it to the tank. I clamp it to the top of my tripod and bend it over the tank. 

I'm sure there's other things you could use as well. The clamp I have is this one:

Camera Clamp


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> So basically going manual will be a lot cheaper with the cost of speedlights and the trigger. But it is harder w/o TTL
> 
> But TTL are more expensive speedlights and trigger.
> 
> ...


In my opinion there's no need to have TTL.

To take most of these photos we don't have to be fast. We have time to think and adjust exposure, speed and flash power, take and retake the photo. 

I have a youngnuo flash unit (YN560-II), a pair of cactus wireless communicator and a soft box set. I am very happy with the results and photo process. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> In my opinion there's no need to have TTL.
> 
> To take most of these photos we don't have to be fast. We have time to think and adjust exposure, speed and flash power, take and retake the photo.
> 
> ...





houseofcards said:


> TTL is not really going to work for aquarium photography because it can't get a true reading through the water and then to the fish. You want to use manual and you need to play around with different settings. Many photographers take hundreds of shots before they get the "sweet one". I have Canon 580 exII and I almost never shoot in ETTL and never for fish shots.


That sounds great no TTL means cheaper speedlights and cheaper wireless communication. 

I was thinking about the yongnuo yn 560 iv with a rf 603ii c1


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> That sounds great no TTL means cheaper speedlights and cheaper wireless communication.
> 
> I was thinking about the yongnuo yn 560 iv with a rf 603ii c1


I cant tell about RF unit. But Youngnuo is a very good brand. 

Just pay attention to the model if it pairs with your camera. I guess there are specific models for each camera brand (nikon or canon). If you have one of those there's no need to buy RF. 

I bought this because my camera is a Fuji and it doesn't pair with the flash unit. 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.basso (Oct 28, 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> I cant tell about RF unit. But Youngnuo is a very good brand.
> 
> Just pay attention to the model if it pairs with your camera. I guess there are specific models for each camera brand (nikon or canon). If you have one of those there's no need to buy RF.
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought the model you mentioned had TTL. So yes you'll need a RF device to comunicate with camera. 

Mine is Cactus brand. Very nice and not so pricey. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joziphoto (Sep 21, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Hello plantedtankers!
> 
> I am considering a speedlight to improve my macro shots (and maybe use them for FTS).
> 
> ...


## A glass sheet to cover the tank works great with the flashes resting on the glass. 

Regards.Sean


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I use rf on all my cameras and flash units. IR is line of sight. Many times I am in a situation where I can't see the flash unit itself and RF takes care of that problem. I shoot about 90% of everything in manual mode whether flash or ambient light.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

joziphoto said:


> ## A glass sheet to cover the tank works great with the flashes resting on the glass.
> 
> Regards.Sean
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I have spiderwood sticking out of my tank. I have a solution now with some zip ties on my hanging kit. 

I went for the yongnuo 560 iii very cheap full manual. Got 1 new and 1 second hand. Waiting for the wireless trigger to shoot with it. Getting bad results with the flash mounted on my camera.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Nigel95 said:


> Unfortunately I have spiderwood sticking out of my tank. I have a solution now with some zip ties on my hanging kit.
> 
> I went for the yongnuo 560 iii very cheap full manual. Got 1 new and 1 second hand. Waiting for the wireless trigger to shoot with it. Getting bad results with the flash mounted on my camera.


Imagine what it was like back shooting film. 

Cameras used to have a PC cable that would allow you to electronically fire your flash off camera. I had a 50' cord so I could get the flash unit where I needed it.
I got a lot of good shots holding my handle mount Vivitar flash over the tank. The remote for the camera was a sleeved cable. All mechanical. And it all worked. Only batteries you had to worry about where the ones in the flash. And that unit took six of them.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Imagine what it was like back shooting film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Yeah things have changed a lot!


I went for wireless as It sounds much easier for FTS. With FTS there will be black cardboard on the tank to avoid light in camera. Also with cable Maybe the flash will fall forward or something…. Got the 560 Tx ii trigger. With this I can also change the flash power on distance.

I have tried easy wireless setting on my canon but this way I can’t seem to get the flash working at full power. Picture gets Very dark. This way I use my normal flash to trigger the off camera flash. 

Can’t wait till my wireless trigger comes from China! It’s now at the customs Hopefully no extra cost. Had back luck last time at customs with my chihiros lighting. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nigel95 said:


> Getting bad results with the flash mounted on my camera.


That's usually the case as most get the best shots with the flash over open water on top of the tank. I think @doylecolmdoyle gets good macro shots with the flash on camera through the glass I haven't been able to do that.


----------



## bud40oz (Dec 9, 2017)

geez, and i thought my galaxy s 7 took good aquarium pics... you guys are serious about it


----------



## Genobreaker (Dec 22, 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> Sorry I thought the model you mentioned had TTL. So yes you'll need a RF device to comunicate with camera.
> 
> Mine is Cactus brand. Very nice and not so pricey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have a Cactus also and have been pretty pleased with it.


----------

